# Was stimmt hier nicht?



## Nerd (12. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Hab gerade versucht ein Umrechnungsprogramm zu programmieren aber es lässt sich nicht kompilieren. (es geht darum, die Anzahl der 1,10,20,50 Cent Münzen einzugeben und dann wird berechnet wieviel Euros das sind. Es kommt immer eine oder mehrere Fehlermeldungen (Pfad:30: cannot find symbol
symbol  : variable In
location: class Berechnung
        LCent = In.readInt();
                   ^
4 errors.)

Ich programmiere im Editor und versuche im "cmd" mittels javac zu kompilieren.

Hier der Quelltext, vielleicht kann mir jemand behilflich sein. Vielen Dank im voraus.


```
/**
 * @author Nerd
 */
public class Berechnung {

  public static void main(String[] args) {

	int ICent;
	int XCent;
	int XXCent;
	int LCent;

	double euro;

		
System.out.println( "Anzahl 1Cent Muenzen" );

	ICent = In.readInt();

System.out.println( "Anzahl 10Cent Muenzen" );
	
	XCent = In.readInt();

System.out.println( "Anzahl 20Cent Muenzen" );
		
	XXCent = In.readInt();

System.out.println( "Anzahl 50Cent Muenzen" );
		
	LCent = In.readInt();
	
	euro= (ICent+XCent*10+XXCent*20+LCent*50)/100;
			
System.out.println( "Das sind "+euro+" Euros");
	
  }
}
```

Mfg Nerd


----------



## Marco13 (12. Okt 2009)

Die Klasse "In" gibt es hier nicht. Vermutlich ist das mal wieder eine dieser Klassen, die die Eingabe vermeintlich einfacher machen sollen. Du kannst mal im Dunstkreis der klasse "Scanner" suchen, wie man solche Eingaben machen kann...


----------



## Nerd (12. Okt 2009)

Vielen Dank für deine rasche Antwort.

Also die Klasse "In" gibt es hier nicht. Wo müsste sie denn sein? 

     i = In.readInt();     -->Liest ganze Zahl vom Eingabestrom.   Was heißt das für mich?

Dunstkreis? Scanner? Sorry bin blutigster Anfänger...


----------



## Marco13 (13. Okt 2009)

"In" ist eine Klasse, die irgendjemand geschrieben hat - vielleicht gibt's die auf der Seite von der Schule/Uni/... wo du das Codestück her hast, das "In" verwendet ... Aber wie auch immer: So eine Klasse zu verwenden macht spätestens seit Java 1.5 keinen Sinn mehr. Mit "Dunstkreis von Scanner" meinte ich, mal "Java sun scanner" in eine Suchmaschine einzutippen, und dann auf Scanner (Java 2 Platform SE 5.0) zu landen - dort steht direkt, wie man einen int einlesen kann.

Also:
[c]import java.util.*;[/c]
ganz oben in deine Datei schreiben, dann als erste Zeile der "main" noch
[c]Scanner sc = new Scanner(System.in);[/c]
und schließlich dort, wo bisher
[c]ICent = In.readInt();[/c]
stand jetzt
[c]ICent = sc.nextInt();[/c]
schreiben.

Variablennamen sollten übrigens klein geschrieben werden.


----------



## Nerd (17. Okt 2009)

Ja super mit deiner Variante funktionierts prima - und ich hab wieder was gelernt :toll:

*Vielen* vielen *Dank* Marco13!

Ich hoff ich darf mal wieder vorbeischauen wenns wo Probleme gibt...

Bis dahin

Beste Grüße,
Nerd


----------

